# PLEASE HELP!!!! iphoto, imovie, etc....GONE!



## ecmaddocks (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got a new computer (well, new to me). I tried to install my printer, because it says on the disc that it is mac compatible, but when I did that iphoto, imovie and i(something else) all turned to question marks in my dock. They wouldn't open or show-up anywhere else. They aren't in the dock now, because I restarted the computer, but they don't show up in applications or anywhere else that I can find on the machine either. I freaked out and uninstalled the printer, but that didn't help at all. What do I do? I JUST got this computer and I have already messed it up. PLEASE someone tell me this can be fixed.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you buy the Mac new or used? Also, did you use these apps before installing the printer? It could be that the apps were never there to begin with, and the OS didn't notice until the printer install ran the OS optimization at which point it checks that icons and apps match, thus findning the missing apps. Those apps are not part of the OS install, just iLife. And if you bought this used, and they wiped it first, and just ran the OS restore, then you can get icons and no apps.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Does iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, Ggarage Band, still come with MAC OS X on the retail install disk? I believe so! So just archive and istall preserving users and network settings. If you have the system disks i believe the process is different...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I own the reatil of all of OS X versions. They do not, and have not since 10.2, and then it was only iPhoto and iMovie. Toward the end of 10.2 life's cycle, Apple released iLife, and since, none of the iApps, except iTunes, have come with the OS.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

it's all coming back now, i remember something about what you're saying....


----------

